# Does anyone use a sponge?



## hutchingsp (Apr 15, 2006)

Just curious I guess, but does anyone here use a sponge as part of their regular wash routine?


----------



## Detail My Ride (Apr 19, 2006)

Zymol Sponges.

I bought a few weeks ago, and i absolutely love them, in my opinion, they have the edge over any mitt/schmitt. I use them in pretty much every wash now! 

:thumb:


----------



## Belleair302 (May 9, 2007)

Yes to clean my wheel arches with and also the underside of my exhaust and the walls of my tyres.


----------



## -ROM- (Feb 23, 2007)

^^ Zymol sponges also


----------



## hutchingsp (Apr 15, 2006)

Any close-up pics of the Zymol one? 

I'm assuming Zymol don't make their own sponges and I'm curious on the structure.


----------



## Epoch (Jul 30, 2006)

Me too

Wash witha ShMitt and two buckets then,
Zymol Sponge and one bucket and Zymol Clear


----------



## ukimportz (Mar 23, 2007)

glad to hear the zymol ones are good as i'm ordering 2 of the zymol wash caddy's tommorow and each one comes with a sponge!!


----------



## spitfire (Feb 10, 2007)

Anyone post a close us pic of the zymol sponge??


----------



## barber (May 8, 2006)

i use a piece of sponge to apply tyre dressing :lol:


----------



## Alex L (Oct 25, 2005)

I use a Halfords sponge to wash my car :thumb: :thumb:

Only on the cavalier though as I dont want the rust spots ruining my SchMitt


----------



## legend_of_chaos (May 12, 2007)

Here's a close up
v
v
v
v


----------



## spitfire (Feb 10, 2007)

THAT'S 13yearold


----------



## legend_of_chaos (May 12, 2007)

:lol:


----------



## spitfire (Feb 10, 2007)

spitfire said:


> THAT'S 13yearold


Sorry young fella.


----------



## Phil H (May 14, 2006)

I somtimes use a schmitt but mostly Zymol sponges and Concours Peerless Sponge


----------



## Dave KG (Feb 23, 2006)

PMSL at this!!! :lol: :lol: 

Bryan got some Zymol sponges in, I was less than impressed with them - just felt like bits of packing foam to me, and I didn't enjoy using them - preferred the Schmitt and I'm not keen on that either.


----------



## P.M.V.Gavin (Feb 21, 2007)

legend_of_chaos said:


> Here's a close up
> v
> v
> v
> v


lol 13yod lol


----------



## chron (Jun 1, 2007)

i use a few for tyre dressing, and front valence as its bug ridden and the paint is bad on it anyway! dont want to get my mit dirty


----------



## willj (May 26, 2007)

http://www.vertar.com/car-care-exterior/car-care-exterior-accessories/zymol-sponge/

FIVE POUNDS!!!!!

Seriously, are you telling me there are people that will pay £5 for what looks to be a section of packing foam?

I think I might look around for a product to market into the detailing marketplace...


----------



## dw0510 (Oct 22, 2006)

£5.00 for a Zymol sponge?! Are they really different to a normal sponge? I must admit I use a sponge for cheap trade valeting is they foam up so well and the one I have is mega soft but private work I always use a lambswool mitt.


----------



## JJ_ (Oct 26, 2005)

No way that zymol sponge would touch any paintwork I like, much like their microfibres pretty poor.


----------



## -ROM- (Feb 23, 2007)

Well all i can say i a sponge is good enough for PD, then who are we to argue?


----------



## Craigo (Sep 16, 2006)

rmorgan84 said:


> Well all i can say i a sponge is good enough for PD, then who are we to argue?


pretty sure the sponges that he uses are about £30 a pop tho...


----------



## Phil H (May 14, 2006)

Have you tried a Zymol sponge? before giving negative comments? 

I have read a lot of posts like this in the past and taken everybodies opinion about products on board but i still find the best way is to try it yourself, see what works for you. 

I have tried a range of mitts, MF mitts, schmitt, MF wash cloths, sponges including Zymol and a peerless sponge and have found that the Peerless sponge and zymol sponges work for me. They are good quality and last a while, ok they are £5 each but thats the average price of a mitt..and some of my mitts have not lasted long at all!

I have read posts and info about natural sea sponges but would still like to try one myself just not had the chance and they are quite expensive but i bet they are worth it.


----------



## willj (May 26, 2007)

Phil H said:


> Have you tried a Zymol sponge? before giving negative comments?
> 
> I have read a lot of posts like this in the past and taken everybodies opinion about products on board but i still find the best way is to try it yourself, see what works for you.
> 
> ...


But couldn't a sponge potentially do a lot more damage than a plush MF could? I know which one would get near any car of mine.


----------



## JJ_ (Oct 26, 2005)

rmorgan84 said:


> Well all i can say i a sponge is good enough for PD, then who are we to argue?


Dunno who PD is, but I still wouldnt ever use a sponge. Its simple, a sponge will not let the dirt settle far enough in not to be a threat, whereas a mitt is much more capable of keeping dirt away as it has the "fur" to allow the dirt to sink into.

I have been into detailing for quite a few years and so have the other guys so just because some guy uses it doesnt mean its safe.


----------



## SimonW (Jun 3, 2007)

Im not expert here but JJ, PD stands for Paul Dalton...as far as i am aware. He is he guy from Miracle Detail, he is abit of a living legend.

He appeared on Fifth gear and he can be seen using a sponge






(sorry about the lesson on PD but he is abit of a living legends)

Back to sponges, i think if you spend enough money on a sponge you can get a really good one! however with a £5-£10 budget i think you will get better results from a MF (mitt/sponge)

Cheap sponges are good for wheel arches though.


----------



## JJ_ (Oct 26, 2005)

Aww miracle detail. 

Yes Paul does use a sponge but there are also other things he used to do like use machine mart polishing sponges and also before he got famous he used farecla polishes, which are known for not breaking down as well as other polishes. 

Now if you put all this together then I would say that he probably isn't as much of a person to measure yourself against, he may have changed onto other products now, but he started off with some pretty poor ones. I am pretty sure that some of the 'top dogs' have kicked out better work than he has. 

He became famous due to his price, not his quality of work and that is something that will always stick in my head. He was not approached by top gear because he did an excellent job, it was because he charged an excellent price.


----------



## steveo3002 (Jan 30, 2006)

legend my ar5e


----------



## SimonW (Jun 3, 2007)

JJ and Steveo, i didnt look at it that way! I came into the world of detailing after watching that clip! and yes i think his business is based on his prices. 

This was my first taste of detailing so excuse my naivety.

To bring this back to the topic, i was trying to illustrate that if someone is charging so much for a clean you would expect the best products to be used? is the best product to use a sponge? 

I dont no


----------



## Jameshs (Sep 11, 2006)

JJ_ said:


> Aww miracle detail.
> 
> Yes Paul does use a sponge but there are also other things he used to do like use machine mart polishing sponges and also before he got famous he used farecla polishes, which are known for not breaking down as well as other polishes.
> 
> ...


just for referance what does he charge?


----------



## matt-l-p999 (Jan 25, 2007)

what a joke this guy is no legend, he's a joker.....just use a good old sponge 10 for a quid at pound shop, there's more to life than discussing sponges...get a life


----------



## willj (May 26, 2007)

Jameshs said:


> just for referance what does he charge?


I would imagine it would only be fair to talk to the man himself regarding his fees. For all we know it can vary considerably depending on what work he is undertaking for you.


----------



## willj (May 26, 2007)

matt-l-p999 said:


> what a joke this guy is no legend, he's a joker.....just use a good old sponge 10 for a quid at pound shop, there's more to life than discussing sponges...get a life


Bit harsh. I think he's provided a fair amount of good publicity for the detailing world. One could argue that his pricing structure has helped others with theirs.


----------



## Matt_H (Jan 1, 2007)

legend my ar5e


----------



## still_learning (Jun 1, 2007)

Phil H said:


> Have you tried a Zymol sponge? before giving negative comments?
> 
> I have read a lot of posts like this in the past and taken everybodies opinion about products on board but i still find the best way is to try it yourself, see what works for you.
> 
> ...


I ordered a Sea Sponge from AUTOGEEK mate. And TBH they're as bad as a normal sponge.

From trial and error a White Schmitt is the best sponge thats out there


----------



## still_learning (Jun 1, 2007)

PD is a good example of what publicity can do.

From looking at the posts on DW i can see loads of details that are far better than his:driver:


----------



## drive 'n' shine (Apr 22, 2006)

Glad to see the haters are out! Not a touch of the green eyed monster ?


----------



## Phil H (May 14, 2006)

this is going way off topic!! Its a question about sponges not Paul's business. Maybe Mods can clean it up?


----------



## SimonW (Jun 3, 2007)

Phil H said:


> this is going way off topic!! Its a question about sponges not Paul's business. Maybe Mods can clean it up?


I may have started this PD thing, i was just trying to refresh JJ's memory

Anyway we know he uses sponges so do many other, i myself use a MF sponge from good old CYC


----------



## Phil H (May 14, 2006)

still_learning said:


> I ordered a Sea Sponge from AUTOGEEK mate. And TBH they're as bad as a normal sponge.
> 
> From trial and error a White Schmitt is the best sponge thats out there


at least you gave it a try tho :thumb: . I would still like to try one myself. Yes i admit the schmitt is very soft. but its what ever works for you, what you prefer.


----------



## still_learning (Jun 1, 2007)

Phil H said:


> at least you gave it a try tho :thumb: . I would still like to try one myself. Yes i admit the schmitt is very soft. but its what ever works for you, what you prefer.


If you want to buy mine off me your free to do so. Its the one thats on the www.autogeek.net site.

I've only used it 2-3 times, and its been kept in a box ever since


----------



## ianking (Jun 6, 2007)

I use a mash mit but I do have a sponge. It gets used to clean up under the wheel arches and the back of the alloys. 

My newest mini has the horrible carpet type stuff in the arches though so I normally have to spray APC in first and jet wash before I can sponge them up. The carpet stuff just catches all the dirt.


----------



## Timmo (Mar 21, 2006)

i use an MF sponge, tried loads of different things and its what works best for me! I am not one for following Fads like some and stick to a good product when i find one!!


----------



## Alex L (Oct 25, 2005)

willj said:


> http://www.vertar.com/car-care-exterior/car-care-exterior-accessories/zymol-sponge/
> 
> FIVE POUNDS!!!!!
> 
> ...


If I was you I wouldnt google 'peerless sponge' unless you have a doctor close by 



still_learning said:


> From trial and error a White Schmitt is the best sponge thats out there


It's not a sponge, it's foam


----------



## SimonW (Jun 3, 2007)

Ok so MF is the best, so why do Zymol sell sponges with there wash caddy? 

And are those sponges different to the £5 ones that look rubbish?

Si


----------



## matt-l-p999 (Jan 25, 2007)

drive 'n' shine said:


> Glad to see the haters are out! Not a touch of the green eyed monster ?


no mate, no green eyed monster involved, i just think he's overated, nothing personal....
my details are allot better than his, so am i jealous....no
as for you....you couldn't detail your momas ar5e crack if she let you....

and whats all this fuss about sponges... a sponge is a sponge


----------



## SimonW (Jun 3, 2007)

matt-l-p999 said:


> and whats all this fuss about sponges... a sponge is a sponge


I think your missing the point


----------



## matt-l-p999 (Jan 25, 2007)

what is the point...enlighten me


----------



## willj (May 26, 2007)

matt-l-p999 said:


> no mate, no green eyed monster involved, i just think he's overated, nothing personal....
> my details are allot better than his, so am i jealous....no
> as for you....you couldn't detail your momas ar5e crack if she let you....
> 
> and whats all this fuss about sponges... a sponge is a sponge


Which is why you're so well known and used to getting jobs with Veyrons etc and he's not...

Oh, the "your moma" joke. Congratulations.


----------



## Alex L (Oct 25, 2005)

matt-l-p999 said:


> no mate, no green eyed monster involved, i just think he's overated, nothing personal....
> my details are allot better than his, so am i jealous....no
> as for you....you couldn't detail your momas ar5e crack if she let you....
> 
> and whats all this fuss about sponges... a sponge is a sponge


Think someone needs to CHILL :thumb: :thumb:

As for personal insults, I presume your your about the same age as the Nightmare


----------



## matt-l-p999 (Jan 25, 2007)

thanks


----------



## drive 'n' shine (Apr 22, 2006)

matt-l-p999 said:


> no mate, no green eyed monster involved, i just think he's overated, nothing personal....
> my details are allot better than his, so am i jealous....no
> as for you....you couldn't detail your momas ar5e crack if she let you....
> 
> and whats all this fuss about sponges... a sponge is a sponge


Oh how i laughed so hard at your attempt at being witty


----------



## Neil_S (Oct 26, 2005)

I never understand 

A) Why people criticise others they don't even know, i.e. Paul Dalton
B) Why people assume that because somebody uses a product, it must be the best solution for them full stop

You could give me the golf clubs that Tiger Woods uses and I'd still be a 28 handicap!

Find what tools are right for you, read this forum and ask plenty of questions, don't slate others and this is a good way of improving your own technique and finding what products and tools work well for you.


----------



## Dave KG (Feb 23, 2006)

Neil_S said:


> I never understand
> 
> A) Why people criticise others they don't even know, i.e. Paul Dalton
> B) Why people assume that because somebody uses a product, it must be the best solution for them full stop
> ...


Couldn't have put it better myself, Neil! :thumb:


----------



## Phil H (May 14, 2006)

Neil_S said:


> I never understand
> 
> A) Why people criticise others they don't even know, i.e. Paul Dalton
> B) Why people assume that because somebody uses a product, it must be the best solution for them full stop
> ...


my point exactly


----------



## SimonW (Jun 3, 2007)

The reason i dont use a sponge (any more) is becasue of swirl marks! which are supposed to be caused by sponge washing (along with a few other things) So is a sponge a sponge not matter how much you pay and it will always scratch paint? 

But on the other hand if u are doing a paint correction job then adding a few more with a sponge wash is not to much of a big deal as your going to PC them anyway lol


----------



## silver bmw z3 (Apr 30, 2007)

Why do threads that mention Paul always end up bashing him, I'm fairly new here but I could see this one going this way as soon as I saw his name. I don't want to get into that but people should really get over it - the guy is incredibly successful, why do we always feel the need to have a pop at successful entrepreneurs?! If there was a forum that Bill Gates participated in (I'm not saying that is a similar league, just an entrepreneur at the top of his league who people love to hate), I'd love to hear what he had to say and be pleased that he took time out to contribute but there'd be a million people in the queue to have a bash before I got to do so, it's a shame.

Back to the topic.... Maybe he-who-must-not-be-named (for fear of provoking abuse against him) uses a Zymol sponge because it is a Zymol detail being done? I know Zymol are quite strict about people mentioning other products associated with Zymol details to the extent people end up PMing others to advise what they used so I'd imagine they wouldn't be too happy if Paul is being shown on TV using a Meg's Mitt when they have a product in that role!!! 

If you are going to do paintwork correction as part of a detail anyway then does it really matter if a sponge is used to wash if the car has already had a good cleaning via foam etc. to get rid of the worst? Different if you are talking about weekly washes thereafter maybe....


----------



## Phil H (May 14, 2006)

i understand that if your trying to save time but it sounds like cutting corners which some ppl dont want to do or be seen doing. 

Then u could say is there any point in a 2 bucket method if your going to do paint correction. Its pride in your work, maintaining standards plus ur giving yourself more work when it comes to paint correction.


----------



## silver bmw z3 (Apr 30, 2007)

Phil H said:


> i understand that if your trying to save time but it sounds like cutting corners which some ppl dont want to do or be seen doing.
> 
> Then u could say is there any point in a 2 bucket method if your going to do paint correction. Its pride in your work, maintaining standards plus ur giving yourself more work when it comes to paint correction.


Surely it depends though - every time you use a sponge do you create x amount of work? Or is it the continued washing with a sponge that causes issues? A car with terrible paintwork and swirls..how much more work do you create by using a sponge just before you paint correct?

I don't know the answer, I'm just wondering. I'm 100% for high standards but taking extra care not to introduce swirls in a car you are about to thoroughly de-swirl - is that high standards gone mad?

I'm just being deliberately provocative as I'm genuinely interested in the debate.


----------



## hutchingsp (Apr 15, 2006)

Hmm well I'd sooner not have a thread that I started end up locked because people want it to turn into a pissing contest over someone's business/success so pretty please can some of us pull our claws in and play nice?

The reason I asked is that I find Wash Mitt's and shmitt's to each have plus points and minus points, and I plain and simple wondered if anyone out there still uses a sponge.

I suspect sometimes people, myself included, can get too caught up in the science and a kind of "peer pressure" around what everyone else uses can make us overlook the cheap and obvious.


----------



## Neil_S (Oct 26, 2005)

I'm still not convinced by the schmitt. I have used one once and didn't really like it, I still cannot get my head around the argument that it will not scratch because as far as I can see, the cell structure is nice and tight which will lead to debris sitting on top of the foam and therefore if you drag it over the paint I assume you have a possibility of inflicting a mark.

For me, I am not even going to try a Zymol sponge as I believe the same is the case for that.

I do see the benefits of being able to see the grit and flush it more cleanly than a mitt, but still will use a mitt.

In terms of drawing grit away from the surface, surely a natural sponge is better with the larger cell structure?


----------



## 2548 (Jul 19, 2006)

I don't use a sponge any more, but on a relatively clean car I can't see why a quality one would inflict swirls. Prewashed/soaked and jetted mine is pretty much clean before I even touch the paint. It would be different going at a dirty car once a month, with your bucket and sponge, straight on to dry dirty paint. 

In my experience wash mitts can be just as dangerous if they are inadequately washed/maintained. Why not nit comb your mitt and see what's lurking ? 

As for schmitts they are the best core detailing product to come out for a very long time. I had my scoob PC'd by Gary (Refinds) which has stupidly scratchy paint. I am still swirl free and my schmitt is lasting better than any mitt I have owned.

Just a shame my perfect scoob is being traded in for a new one which will probably need paint correction after its stay at the dealers.

Generally Sponges aren't ideal but they have their uses in detailing, and like any tool they are put to best use by professionals 

Stu.:thumb:


----------



## 2548 (Jul 19, 2006)

Neil I took ages to type my post, was not picking up on your points just a general comment, sorry I read it back once posted and I thought I had better clarify going on the tone of this thread:thumb:


----------



## hutchingsp (Apr 15, 2006)

Neil_S said:


> In terms of drawing grit away from the surface, surely a natural sponge is better with the larger cell structure?


We're talking about 5 years back, but when I got my first brand new car, a Golf, I brought a couple of natural sea sponges from the local art shop.

It was truly scary the amount of grit and debris that came out of them so on that basis I would assume they can suck in a great deal of dirt.

I've just been in the garage actually and I still have them and they are still as good as the day I got them - something I doubt I'll be able to say about any mitt or shmitt after 5 years.


----------



## hutchingsp (Apr 15, 2006)

Just to add/update this.

I got a large Natural Sea Sponge (one of the Autogeek ones) that someone here brought and didn't get on with.

I think the shmitt's been relegated.


----------



## Neil_S (Oct 26, 2005)

Nice, any photos?


----------



## Jakedoodles (Jan 16, 2006)

Just to chip in my 2p's worth I've tried sponges/mitts/schmitt etc and I've actually found the best for me personally to have been the Halfrauds own brand LW mitt. As for what Paul uses - well, does it really matter? If you watch the vid on his website, he's using one bucket! He's a pro - I'm not. I wouldn't expect him to criticise how I used mysql to set up a clinical server, because that's not what he does for a job. Same the other way round. What he does and how he does it is applicable to his business and his way of doing things. Nowt to do with anyone other than his customers! 

And BTW - his prices are on his site. £75 per hour.


----------



## Jakedoodles (Jan 16, 2006)

hutchingsp said:


> I suspect sometimes people, myself included, can get too caught up in the science and a kind of "peer pressure" around what everyone else uses can make us overlook the cheap and obvious.


Totally agree! I've just bought some Tesco's APC, and it's just as good as any brand products I've ever used. It was a glorious 31p a bottle!


----------



## Offyourmarks (Jan 4, 2006)

guys

its wrong imho to group sponges as swirl causers. The damage inflicted during a wash depends on many variables. The prewash, pressure used, motion used etc etc. As a rule is the pile of the medim used that is relevant. I used to use a lambswool mit. I have used a zymol sponge too and had no bother or inflicted swirls either. I currently use a natural sea sponge and for me they are great. good size, very soft ( must pre soak new ones overnight though) lasts well and a very deep pile to boot.

if a wash medium is firm then it is more likely to trap grit and abrade the surface.

dont forget too, drying and hand waxing can cause marring if done incorrectly

So in answer to the original question - i do use a sponge at the moment


----------



## Neil_S (Oct 26, 2005)

OYM said:


> guys
> 
> its wrong imho to group sponges as swirl causers. The damage inflicted during a wash depends on many variables. The prewash, pressure used, motion used etc etc. As a rule is the pile of the medim used that is relevant. I used to use a lambswool mit. I have used a zymol sponge too and had no bother or inflicted swirls either. I currently use a natural sea sponge and for me they are great. good size, very soft ( must pre soak new ones overnight though) lasts well and a very deep pile to boot.
> 
> ...


Ooh I like the look of that sponge, where did you get that from?


----------



## hutchingsp (Apr 15, 2006)

Neil_S said:


> Nice, any photos?


Camera's not great but here goes (should be clickable).

I haven't a ruler/tape measure handy but I would say 8-9"

The absorbency is scary. I thought I'd rung it out as it felt dry to the touch and to a gentle squeeze, but having plonked it down on a (dry) drying towel ten minutes later the drying towel was soaking wet.


----------



## Neil_S (Oct 26, 2005)

hutchingsp said:


> Camera's not great but here goes (should be clickable).
> 
> I haven't a ruler/tape measure handy but I would say 8-9"
> 
> The absorbency is scary. I thought I'd rung it out as it felt dry to the touch and to a gentle squeeze, but having plonked it down on a (dry) drying towel ten minutes later the drying towel was soaking wet.


That looks fantastic.


----------



## hutchingsp (Apr 15, 2006)

Neil_S said:


> That looks fantastic.


It's also interesting what it does to your wash solution.

I had a wash bucket 1/3 full of water with just 2 capfuls of Einszett shampoo (the yellow one) and the suds were never ending.

I know suds aren't everything but I simply don't get that with a mitt or a shmitt.


----------



## no_numb (Feb 28, 2007)

i use a sponge which has a micrfibre coating on one side and the other side has a thick texture like a very plush towel. I only sometimes use this as i prefer a mitt but it does foam up very well and only cost £1


----------



## Suasexed (Oct 25, 2005)

I don't really get on with wash mitts, I know I should use them but the Zymol sponges are just so nice! They're really light and fluffy and soft!


----------



## spectrum (Mar 6, 2007)

matt-l-p999 said:


> no mate, no green eyed monster involved, i just think he's overated, nothing personal....
> my details are allot better than his, so am i jealous....no
> as for you....you couldn't detail your momas ar5e crack if she let you....
> 
> and whats all this fuss about sponges... a sponge is a sponge


Grow up mate , Back to hanging outside the shops.


----------



## wd40 (Jun 20, 2007)

One word - NEVER !!!!!

Lambswoo mitt is the way forward !!!!


----------



## Benskett (Nov 6, 2006)

Belleair302 said:


> Yes to clean my wheel arches with and also the underside of my exhaust and the walls of my tyres.


Same.


----------



## fethead (May 12, 2007)

Used wash mitts and can't get on with them. Sponges are the best. By the way anyone used the CG chubby sponge, do you rate them?


----------

